# Online work?



## littlebrownpam (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi,
Can anyone suggest some good places to search for online only work? It's very difficult to search for as all you come up with is the dodgy looking sites! I just saw somewhere that the ratio of real opportunities compared to scams is 42 to 1 but figure there must be some real opportunities out there.
Was thinking along the lines of data entry or proof reading but open to suggestions.
Don't expect to earn a fortune from it but if it would bring in a few euros here and there it would be good.
Thanks
Pam


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi I do quite a bit of online freelance work through elance, it works best if you have a niche as you can demand better money. I'm a nurse and have done a variety of projects. The proof reading , editing jobs etc are very competitive though. You set up a profile and start proposing for different work. The money is always verified before hand so have had no problems with payments. Freelancer is another on, I don't like the layout though so only browse. I really like elance, but like I say it really helps if you have a specialist area and educational qualifications to go with. 
Hope that is of help


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

oDesk is another legitimate option. Takes some time getting started (building up a profile, feedback and good test scores,) but I have some good regular clients now through the site paying money I would have been happy with in London


----------

